# Rift F2P als ehemaliger Abonent



## Natral (27. Juni 2013)

hallo,
ich , ehemals Abonent von Rift, wollte jetzt nochmal reinschaun da es ja nun F2P ist, nun ergibt sich für mich aber folgende Frage:

- da ich meine acc daten nicht mehr hab und auch sicherheitsfragen nich mehr drauf hab ( schande über mein haupt)

übrlege ich ob ich eher nen neuen acc erstelle oder meine linzensnummer + perso usw blabla beim support einschicke...

daher: hat man als altabonennt der wiederkehrt zu F2P irgendeinen vorteil n besonderes item oder dergleichen ,sodass sich der aufwand wirklich lohnen würde? sonst erstell ich einfahc nen neuen acc 


lg


----------



## Egooz (27. Juni 2013)

Naja du müsstest ja Charaktere samt Währungen etc. haben oder nicht? 

Ansonsten gibts den Veteranenhändler (je nach Abo-Dauer gibts Zugriff auf Items und Mounts), Shoppunkte und dergleichen. Ich bin mir grad nicht sicher, ob F2P Spieler Einschränkungen bei Taschenplätzen oder dergleichen haben.


----------



## Natral (27. Juni 2013)

hm naja meine chars waren nie weiter als 30 , von daher wärs egal..taschenplätze hingegen sind shcon ne gute sache


----------



## Dylis (28. Juni 2013)

Ich würde auf jeden Fall versuchen den alten Account wieder zu bekommen.
Als F2P Spieler hast du 3 Taschenplätze und wenn du ein Rift Key bei deinem Account hinterlegt hast, dann hast du 5 Taschenplätze. Auch die Anzahl von Chars pro Server ist bei F2P auf 2 begrenzt.


----------



## Fusie (28. Juni 2013)

Da du wohl ein Abo hattest, würdest du mit einem neuen Account auch einige "Credits" (die grünen Diamanten) verlieren, einige Treuebelohnungen nicht erhalten und dazu käme dann noch die Sperre im Auktionshaus, mit der du bis zum erreichen von 1500 Treuepunkten nichts im AH verkaufen kannst... und natürlich komplett bei 0 starten zu müssen.

Auf der anderen Seite, sollte das mit dem alten Account nicht klappen, würde ich noch schnell zu Rift+Stormlegion Box greifen, so lange diese noch so günstig zu bekommen sind.


----------



## Natral (28. Juni 2013)

alles klar, danke euch! dann werd ich dem support mal schreiben!


----------



## Fendrin (22. Juli 2013)

Hi,

hatte letzte Woche genau das selbe Problem wie der TS. Wollte nach einem Jahr mal wieder reinschauen, hatte aber mein Passwort & Sicherheitsfragen vergessen.

Ich hab mich dann per Chat auf der Trion Seite an den Support gewandt. 
Dauerte keine 5 Minuten bis sich ein GM meldete. Nach nur 20 Minuten Chat und Beantwortung einiger Fragen zum Account (RL-Name, Geb. Datum, etc.) hatte der sehr nette und kompetente GM 
die Sicherheitsfragen zurückgesetzt, und ich konnte ein neues Passwort wählen. Eine Perso Kopie brauchte der GM nicht, obwohl ich es angeboten hatte.
Und das an einem Sonntag Nachmittag.

Selten einen so schnellen und unkomplizierten Support bekommen. 

Lg
Fen


----------



## Gohaar (29. Juli 2013)

Sorry aber wenn ich sowas lese sehe ich mal wieder rot.....

Ihr habt also die Sicherheitsfrage vergessen..... ja ne is klar...... Die Fragen beziehen sich auf Euer leben, so kann eine Frage zum beispiel lauten in welche Schule Ihr als Kind gegangen seit oder wie der Mädchenname Eurer Mutter lautet ect ect..... Wer die Antworten auf diese Fragen nicht sitzen hat ist mit Sicherheit eines nicht..... der Ursprüngliche Besitzer des Accounts!!!

Immer wieder dieser Käse, egal in welchem Forum, ob wow, swtor oder Rift......ich weis die Antwort auf die Sicherheitsfrage nicht mehr...... Das nächstemal beim ebay kauf alles notieren und auf ein Metallschild gravieren lassen, das Schild an die Wand des Zimmers in dem der Rechner steht schrauben.....

Klar ich hab den Mädchennamen meiner Mutter vergessen und in welche Schule ich gegangen bin weis ich auch nicht mehr, wie war nochmal mein Traumberuf als Kind? und wie war der Name meines ersten Haustieres? alles futsch.....ich muss mal zum Doc......wie war noch gleich sein Name und überhaupt was mache ich hier in diesem Forum....Oo


----------



## Geezey (29. Juli 2013)

Gohaar schrieb:


> Sorry aber wenn ich sowas lese sehe ich mal wieder rot.....
> 
> Ihr habt also die Sicherheitsfrage vergessen..... ja ne is klar...... Die Fragen beziehen sich auf Euer leben, so kann eine Frage zum beispiel lauten in welche Schule Ihr als Kind gegangen seit oder wie der Mädchenname Eurer Mutter lautet ect ect..... Wer die Antworten auf diese Fragen nicht sitzen hat ist mit Sicherheit eines nicht..... der Ursprüngliche Besitzer des Accounts!!!
> 
> ...



Ich vergesse meine auch andauernd da ich anstatt einer richtigen Antwort, die man nämlich zum Teil sehr einfach herausfinden kann, meistens Passwörter und die finde ich nach nem Jahr o.ä. nicht immer wieder.


----------



## Vedek (8. August 2013)

Gohaar schrieb:


> Sorry aber wenn ich sowas lese sehe ich mal wieder rot.....
> 
> Ihr habt also die Sicherheitsfrage vergessen..... ja ne is klar...... Die Fragen beziehen sich auf Euer leben, so kann eine Frage zum beispiel lauten in welche Schule Ihr als Kind gegangen seit oder wie der Mädchenname Eurer Mutter lautet ect ect..... Wer die Antworten auf diese Fragen nicht sitzen hat ist mit Sicherheit eines nicht..... der Ursprüngliche Besitzer des Accounts!!!
> 
> ...



Es gibt genug Leute die eben auf solche Antworten absichtlich NICHT die richtigen Antworten geben. Allein schon aus Sicherheitsgründen wäre jeder der mich kennt (egal ob Freund oder Feind) und meinen Account haben will, doch in der Regel immer auch in der Lage (gerade auch durch die Social-Netzwerke) zB den Geburtsnamen meiner Mutter rauszufinden oder ähnliches. 

Wenn ich WIRKLICH Schutz mit den Fragen haben will, antworte ICH auf solche Fragen generell mit Antworten die nichts mit der Frage zu tun haben, das gehört seit Jahren halt auch zu MEINEM Sicherheitskonzept dazu:

zB Wie ist der Mädchenname deiner Mutter? Antwort könnte zB sein: Deutsche Nationalmanschaft
Traumberuf als Kind? Antwort wäre zB Oberogerelfenquetschervorarbeiter

Genauso gut könnte die Antworte ein verschlüsseltes Passwort sein:
Wie ist der Mädchenname deiner Mutter? Antwort könnte zB sein: 8uVmy43!4=eQw-q-x8sM

Es verlangt ja keiner das die Antworten auch stimmen müssen. Die Hauptsache ist das ICH sie KENNE und sie mir SICHERHEIT geben, das ist das einzige was zählt.

@Geezey
Persönlich ist es mir noch nicht passiert das ich die Antwort nicht mehr weiss, allerdings nutze ich seit Jahren für alle Spiele auch hochverschlüsselte Passwort-Text-Dateien wo alles drinne steht. Sowas wie: 

*Fsekrit* (zB von PC-Welt downloadbar) - 256Bit AES/Rijndael Verschlüsselung
http://www.pcwelt.de/tipps/Windows-XP-Vista-7-Mit-Fsekrit-komfortabel-Texte-verschluesseln-1289189.html

*Crypditor* - 256 Bit AES Verschlüsselung 
http://www.protectcom.de/crypditor/de/

*Steganos Locknotes* - 256 Bit AES Verschlüsselung
(hat allerdings ein paar Probleme mit aktuellen Virenscannern wie Kaspersky, Emsisoft usw. weswegen ich auf FSekrit umgestiegen bin)
https://www.steganos.com/de/produkte/gratis-fuer-sie/locknote/ueberblick/

usw. ... Eine einzige Datei die ich überall hin mitnehmen kann, auf Dropbox und Co. liegen "kann" usw. Mittlerweile schwören auch alle Gildenmitglieder die ich so kenne auf diese Methode. Natürlich sollte das Masterpasswort (das ist das einzige was man noch braucht für Spiele da der Rest ja in der Datei steht *g*) ein sehr gutes sein! Persönlich nutze ich derzeit Fsekrit.

Als Tipp kann ich noch sagen, dass man die o.g. Dateien auf die AUSNAHMELISTE der Virenscanner nehmen sollte/muss. In der Regel sind das als .exe abgspeicherte verschlüsselte txt-Dateien, ein Virenscanner oder Verhaltensblocker erkennt dann meistens die Änderungen (zB bei Locknotes beim abspeichern von Änderungen) der .exe als FALSCHE "Bedrohung".


----------



## reappy (23. August 2013)

Wenn man die Fragen richtig beantwortet, dafür aber Fragen nimmt welche man eben nicht in Sozialen Medien preis gibt reicht es aber auch.
Natürlich ist es auch von Vorteil wenn man eben nicht sein ganzes Leben der öffentlichkeit zu Schau stellt.


----------



## zoizz (31. August 2013)

komm einfach wieder - als Abonnent. Haste ein paar Boostfläschen und Rift macht eh Spass. Allein der SuperCom wegen.


----------



## mert90 (1. September 2013)

wie sieht es mit Trion aus? Bleib Rift beim Trion oder verkaufen sie das, an Gameforge? Wie ich diese Free To Play Spieler hasse, wegen solche Menschen gehen gute MMOPRG den Bach unter! Wir Leben in einen Schmarotzer Gesellschaft!


----------



## Malassus (18. September 2013)

Ich habe nun auch meinen alten rift account reactiviert, und bin nach den ersten Stunden in Talera sehr zufrieden. Zuvor musste ich auch mit dem Support wegen der Fragen etc. kontakt aufnehme......ich zweifelte schon ob das nach der f2p umstellung nicht doch etwas länger dauern würde, aber ganz im Gegenteil, es ging sehr fix, wie oben beschrieben. Es war echt klasse, so das ich ernsthaft darüber nachdenke wieder ein Abo abzuschließen.


----------



## bloodstone (14. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

ich muss sagen das Rift und GW2 meinen bedarf an MMO's komplett decken und ich hoffe das Rift noch viele jahre gesund leuft.


----------



## Fusie (14. Oktober 2013)

So wie es aussieht, werden sich Rift und auch GW2 schön weiter entwickeln... und das als F2P bzw. B2P.

Zu dem F2P "Hass" noch etwas, man sollte nicht übersehen, das einige Spiele - nicht nur Rift - inzwischen schon eingestellt worden wären, wenn sie nicht auf F2P oder zumindest einem Abo-F2P-Hybrid System gewechselt hätten.
Aktuelles Beispiel Warhammer - das Spiel wird, obwohl es an sich eine solide Basis hat, und mit F2P sicher weiter laufen könnte, zum 18.12.2013 abgeschaltet.

Finde auch das die Kombi von Rift und GW2 ganz gut ist, dann wird einem weder in dem einen noch in dem anderen Spiel schnell langweilig.


----------

